# They say "whats the best thing before sliced bread", but...



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

What was the best thing before the optical mouse?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Aug 9, 2006)

A ball mouse


----------



## jimmymac (Aug 9, 2006)

MyCattMaxx said:


> A ball mouse




think thats case closed....next


----------



## Mattu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok what's the best thing before the usb jump drive?


----------



## ckfordy (Aug 9, 2006)

Mattu said:


> Ok what's the best thing before the usb jump drive?


 
Floppy Disk?


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

ckfordy said:


> Floppy Disk?


Zip Disk, but they never really took off.  Hmm, either one would work.


----------



## Mattu (Aug 9, 2006)

What about the good ole' Tape Drive? Ok someone else ask something


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

Mattu said:


> What about the good ole' Tape Drive? Ok someone else ask something


Hmm, ya but tape drives are for super high capacities, flash drives are not yet.


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 9, 2006)

Eh...this is kind of dumb...  There are thousands of different types of media that came before flash drives.  There are different format Zip disks, floppies(720k, 1.44M, 120M) tapes(TONS of different formats) and various other flash drives such as PCMCIA flash memory, and such.  Oh, and punch cards!


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> Eh...this is kind of dumb...  There are thousands of different types of media that came before flash drives.  There are different format Zip disks, floppies(720k, 1.44M, 120M) tapes(TONS of different formats) and various other flash drives such as PCMCIA flash memory, and such.  Oh, and punch cards!


True True.  Now heres one for you. 

Whats the best thing before computers?


----------



## Bobo (Aug 9, 2006)

A brain


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

Bobo said:


> A brain


hahaha


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 9, 2006)

Darn, you beat me to it


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

Getting back to the mouse thing, I thing the tuch pad on laptops (now that I think About it) was the next best thing since you used to have to use the thing in the middle of the keys to move the mouse. But brain is a good one too...


----------



## Mattu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok can I ask a new question if I may?   Alright what was the best thing before the Internet?


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

Is that possible?


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

Telephone for the communication, tv for the entertainment, and probably the dictionary and encyclopedia's for the information aspect of the internet.  Nothing was as much of an all in one as the internet.


----------



## PanicByte (Aug 9, 2006)

the cd-r was best thing before usb flash drive, CD-R's were available since 1988, but they were rediuclously expensive


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

What was the best thing before air? BEAT THAT!


----------



## Bobo (Aug 9, 2006)

ADE said:


> What was the best thing before air?


Your mom.   OOOOOO BURNAGE!!!!! 

ok i think that this thread has gotten a little out of hand....


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

No, the best thing was your girlfriend. OOOOOHHHH 3rd degree!!!


----------



## Bobo (Aug 9, 2006)

You don't even have a girlfriend.  OOO PWNAGE!!!!!!

OK, that's enough


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

Neither do you cuz yo mom just broke up wit you  . INFERNO!!!

OK now were done.


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow this thread went down hill in record time.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 9, 2006)

bball4life said:


> Wow this thread went down hill in record time.


lol....well that's what happens when you start a thread without any real point to it.


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

Isn't it great?


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

Bobo said:


> lol....well that's what happens when you start a thread without any real point to it.


Haha how true, how true...


----------



## ADE (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, what I meant by what was the best thing before optical mice was that where would we be now if it wasn't invented. Games on computers certainly wouldn't be as easy. And other stuff I can't think of would be harder too. Its was really supposed to be a discussion about the advances in past computer devices. The phrase "What was the best thing before sliced bread?" and "what was the best thing before Optical mice" were supposed be a relation to take a old saying and oply it to a modern day subject about computers. (it was just so fun the way it was going that I couldn't just stop the nonsense).  Kind of as a way of looking back and see what it was like before and how we would never want to go back there. Plus looking ahead to think whats the next great thing will be.

I know that's kind-of hard to understand from all that being about a mouse...


----------



## bball4life (Aug 9, 2006)

Nope, I got what you were going for.


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (Aug 10, 2006)

Bobo said:


> lol....well that's what happens when you start a thread without any real point to it.


Amen to that.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2006)

the calculator... or tv


----------



## Maddhatter (Aug 11, 2006)

nintendo


----------



## ADE (Aug 11, 2006)

Come to think of it, there is only one thing that is better than slice bread. And I think we all know what is is. Ya know, the thing that makes X rated movies and AO games Rated X and AO. Think about it...


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, but is that in the realm of _Computer _Accessories?


----------



## ADE (Aug 11, 2006)

well, I went back to the real of the real world saying of sliced bread. And saying that, it meant nothing to do with computers. If I had said Optical mouse, then I would have meant it to be in the category of computers.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Aug 11, 2006)

The best thing BEFORE slided bread was my great grand parents!!!!


----------



## ADE (Aug 11, 2006)

Lol   Was that supposed to be a joke? That was funny. I almost cried!


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Aug 11, 2006)

ADE said:


> Lol   Was that supposed to be a joke? That was funny. I almost cried!



No not a joke...BTW My dad and sis are doc's. Just looking at your sig.


----------



## ADE (Aug 11, 2006)

LOL that's cool. Your dad AND you sister are doctors? Wow. How many years do the have to do in collage to be one? And its really suppose to be "keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer" you may know that from Blade the movies. Tell your dad and sis I said hi and to keep up with saving the sick. One at a time.


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 11, 2006)

ADE said:


> LOL that's cool. Your dad AND you sister are doctors? Wow. How many years do the have to do in collage to be one? And its really suppose to be *"keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer"* you may know that from Blade the movies. Tell your dad and sis I said hi and to keep up with saving the sick. One at a time.



I dont know about you, but i didnt hear that from the blade movies... thats one of The Sayings of All Time. And- for the next question- what was teh best thing before A64?


----------



## ADE (Aug 11, 2006)

Intel duo maybe.


----------



## magicman (Aug 11, 2006)

ADE said:
			
		

> Well, what I meant by what was the best thing before optical mice was that where would we be now if it wasn't invented. Games on computers certainly wouldn't be as easy. And other stuff I can't think of would be harder too. Its was really supposed to be a discussion about the advances in past computer devices.


Most commercial technology (computers and others) has been developed to speed up tasks. I cannot actually think of an example that isn't true of that (I'm sure someone else will ). In the case of the optical mouse, you could say that it saves companies and individuals time that would otherwise be spent cleaning the gunk out of the ball chambers, as well as the cost of replacing duds of course. If you see computers as just the means to to an end which is the internet, sooo much time has been saved with communication through the advent of email and VOIP, both within a corporation, nationally and internationally.

If this thread was mainly to marvel at the advances in pc technology in general, then I support that, as it never ceases to amazes me to think that more computing power is in a modern day graphical calculator than was sent to the moon in the Apollo missions. But perhaps in retrospect this thread would have been best suited to the General Computer Chat section.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 11, 2006)

magicman said:


> Most commercial technology (computers and others) has been developed to speed up tasks.


Except for the tasks that you are supposed to be doing, but aren't doing because you are on the computer.


----------



## ADE (Aug 11, 2006)

True. True.


----------

